

RapGenius Traffic Statistics - charleslmunger
https://www.quantcast.com/rapgenius.com

======
bichiliad
Original link (~6 hours ago)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6966260](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6966260)

------
droope
I think they were too strict on this one. I don't think it's fair to bankrupt
a company forever for dodgy seo. hopefully it's not permanent?

Let's be honest, their competition is probably doing the same, but since they
are famous on the tech scene, and their actions get on news sites google
people read, they get penalized.

~~~
cleverjake
1\. its not permanent. these type of things are usually for 60 days. see
([http://readwrite.com/2012/01/03/google_forced_to_punish_itse...](http://readwrite.com/2012/01/03/google_forced_to_punish_itself_for_chromes_seo_mis))
2\. If everyone is "doing the same", then they are all likely to be punished
equally, since they are taking active movements against it.

I think people are assuming that because rapgenius is being hit, no other
lyrics sites are

~~~
droope
ah good stuff. they are making a bad thing good at their twitter
[https://twitter.com/RapGenius](https://twitter.com/RapGenius)

~~~
cleverjake
its a terrible thing for them, but hopefully only a temporary one.

it'll be a shitty couple of months

------
thatdrew
yikes.

